# OK now let see some of them Bully's you all have on your yard!



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

*K peeps just wanting to see some or your bully's you all have on your yard...........You all post up yours and when i get off work i will post up mine.......*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see some of these FINE looking dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shannon needs to hurry and post his babies up......Love to see some updates on the newbies!!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's mine, and yes bully's are fine looking dogs!..6 months in these pics...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very fine looking. What lines? I'm thinking when I do get another dog in a few years it might be a bully.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice dog Vegasbound. I enjoy well put together bullies like yours.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> Nice dog Vegasbound. I enjoy well put together bullies like yours.


Thanks, he is not really that bully, I would sure not call him a APBT, or an American bully....I think he's more of a Bully Pitbull LOL....:roll::roll:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Vagas bound... even tho we had some tension, u do have a nice looking AmBully... He is def well bred.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Everyone knows Lugz

























And this is Tsunami


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She looks so much better Jon!

And my sexy little man still looks sexy...and little lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Can never get enough pictures of Lugz...he is very handsome. Love Tsumani. She is very pretty.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you Gals!

Oh and Christy, he's having a growth spurt right now, he's gotten taller since these pix were taken


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Lugz isn't so little anymore! holy crap. Hes handsome!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> Vagas bound... even tho we had some tension, u do have a nice looking AmBully... He is def well bred.


Thank you so much, that means a lot coming from you!

I was being a jerk that day, my wife read that thread and was shocked, she said it did not sound like me at all , sorry about that tension that day..!:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Bullysilvia240sx (Mar 3, 2009)

this is SILVIA at six months


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oooh Silvia you is pretty!! 

Where are all the other bullies that we have on this board. Come on peeps get posting.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

*OK First off we have Manny and Ruka*



















*And here is a few shots of Manny by his self.
*














































*Next off we have Tyco*



















*Next we have Little Bug*




























*Here we have Otis*




























*This is Star she is off of Tyco she is 10 weeks old and weighs 24 pounds*




























*This is the beast known as Bella*



















*Here is Bettie*




























*And last we have Diesel witch is a littermate to Star and his other sister named Bubbles..These two may be uo for sale not sure yet though i know the Black female will be just not to sure about the blue white male*




























*And i would just like to thank you all for checking out my lil crew.And if you would like to see there peds just swing by my site and check them out..*


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Nice and clean looking bullies you got there Otis. I like that Manny and little bug in particular but a few others caught my eye as well. Very nice!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Bubbles said she'd lovvveeee to go live with auntie Whitney in wonderful NC......Her and Zoe would be the sexy sisters running the area...LMAO


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow very good looking dogs & pups Ottis!! I especially like Otis and his build! I love the bigger XL looking pits! Do you breed?


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is my little bully!! He was about 13 wks in this pic! Well atleast I think he is going to look more bully than anything..

I don't have any more recent pics like this..haha I think this was the only time I ever got him to stand still long enough for me to get a pic like this!!!! haha He's lazy! He likes to lay down..


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL Whitney she is not all mine or she sure would be comming to stay with you thats for sure.And i hope you are ready for something this spring because i am sure i will have something for you an Zoe.......

And thank you all for your comments.

Jblondie....That is a very fine looking boy you have there.

And to everyone that has posted pics for me to check out thank you and you all have beautiful dogs.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like Tyco, somethen about him catches my eye. Beautiful markings on him, facial and body. Other dogs look good aswell, but this guy got me to scroll back a few times.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

We are always ready...hehehe


Any hints on who?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You made my night Shannon. I love all of the dogs. Star is simply adorable. Manny well you know how I feel about him. Bettie I can't believe how beautiful she turned out. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i really like lil bugs! she has alot of potential imo, nice frame good looking chest, well defined, how old is she in those pics btw.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i think im in love with manny.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I only have Indi for right now. Hopefully soon I'll have a Indi Baby to post up.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Lil Bug is 15 months in that pic.

Thanks alot everyone for your comments
He Neela Indi is Razorsedge?
whatever very beautiful dog


----------



## airick6464 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my boy Rico. I was told that Gotti and Razor's Edge were members of the Bully fam.......don't know though. He is currently 5 1/2 months at 53 pounds.......oh yeah, and a Chicago Cubs fan.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice looking boy he is gonna be huge


----------



## rell28303 (Feb 3, 2009)

CoCo







Dino







CoCo & Dino


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

*lil man at 7 months and 70lbs. chevy/ eddington.*


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

*sup*

heres mine, bullet 7 months old


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> He Neela Indi is Razorsedge?
> whatever very beautiful dog


im with you on this one! she is a good looking dog, clean!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are all beautifull dogs. Shana I just love the look of Indi she is a pretty girl ( waiting on puppies). Lil Man is so handsome what a face.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well here is my girl Rain.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, lol you have her pegged! she's 99.91 razors edge lol she has juan gotti 6 generations back in her pedigree which was canceled out by all the other RE. Thank you guys for the compliments!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bunch a good lookin bullies!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Yes, lol you have her pegged! she's 99.91 razors edge lol she has juan gotti 6 generations back in her pedigree which was canceled out by all the other RE. Thank you guys for the compliments!


for me its her head, her physique too but her head screams im RE. who is she off of? she remind a lil of kamali in the side shot pic.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

los44 said:


> for me its her head, her physique too but her head screams im RE. who is she off of? she remind a lil of kamali in the side shot pic.


Everything about her SCREAMS edge lol


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is pic of Dro @ 12weeks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indi is off of WCBP Loki and WCB Prince Daz Here are some photos of her sire and dam


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEELA nice looking Dogs! especialy INDI


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks hes lot bigger now hell be 8 months next week


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my lil crew first is chaka my heart!!




































Now Midas:

















him and kong here:




































Kong:



























Levy:



























Misty (progeny of Midas x Chaka):


















Sookie last but definitely not least:



































SORRY FOR ALL THE PICS!​


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

KONG IS GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

*beautiful bullies every1....*

heres Pike. 3/4 r.e. 1/4 gotti. hes 14 mo right now.....70 lbs  i dunno havnt weighed him in a while. either way....here....


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone has some beautiful dogs!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

here's mine: 

1. chino bling 100% re
2. tipsy 100% gotti
3. karma 50% gotti 50%tramp/turtlebuster
4. bad bad leroy brown 75% gotti 25%tramp/turtlebuster

tipsy karma and leroy brown are all related 3 generations tipsy is grandma


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

*Updated pike pix*

all the pix i posted of my boy pike were kinda old. i took these today 3-10-09 to let u guys see what hes lookin like now  btw THANKS for finally a bully thread!!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

wow so many nice dogs!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

pimpidypimp said:


>


how is this dog bred?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

He's actually Gamebred, But he looks kinda 
bully in that pic.
This one too i think


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> He's actually Gamebred, But he looks kinda
> bully in that pic.
> This one too i think


I love him !!! He is my kind of dog!!


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

*my pit*

8 months bullet


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bella 100% pig, Potbelly probably. 4 months


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alot of nice looking dog's on here.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> Bella 100% pig, Potbelly probably. 4 months


just me or this dog look preg?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*some of our kids*

here are some of our kids
1.Lil Bit; 2 Jinx, 3 Ace Working out and 4 Colonel


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I love this thread! These dogs are all so beautiful!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Gotta represent!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

My boy Chino isn't a bully, but doesn't he stand like one??


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Bowser and Ivory









Bows catchin some rays









Hes getting so big :-( Almost 7 months already









Haha


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)




----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

bullet 8 months


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

kulangngot24 said:


> bullet 8 months


wow what a handsome dog... love the name ! what did you put down for his papered name? bite the bullet? dogde the bullet? sorry to pry but havnt seen that name used in along time i love it !


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks frufru-dog, it just bullet but dodge the bullet is pretty cool to lols


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Britsm said:


> Hes getting so big :-( Almost 7 months already


Are you sure Bowser is a Bully?


----------



## 1TriBlue925 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice dogs in here! My other 2 kids, Stone and Jewelz


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

What else does he look like????


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Miss Mia!!!!! 









and Mr Tank









All those nice puppys lol
keep the pics coming


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

This is Cain a puppy I rescued a while back he now lives with my uncle.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Britsm said:


> What else does he look like????


American Bulldog


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bowser and Chui


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Taego back at 4 months old


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

this is moose at 4 months old,50% 21 blackjack,50%butthead


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

almost 6 months


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are some new pics of Chino.


















He looks a lot like his dad.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> heres Pike. 3/4 r.e. 1/4 gotti. hes 14 mo right now.....70 lbs  i dunno havnt weighed him in a while. either way....here....


I LOVE PIKE! HE IS SO HANDSOME.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

This is Lexus
























and her daughter River


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

My Bully rescue baby, TOW-MATER


----------

